
Step-by-step guide to build a slackbot to schedule items on your calendar - annielcook
https://www.nylas.com/blog/build-a-slack-bot-scheduler-in-30-minutes
======
maxgreenwald
@annielcook thanks for the post! Really helpful guide that I used for my
nonprofit IgniteSTEM!

